# Rumor: DS games on 3DS look better after Update



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

This has now been confirmed by people who have several 3DS systems with both firmwares available, along with some screenshot proof. At first it was doubtful that this has happened, but there are numerous gamers now claiming that after the big 2.0 update on 3DS, Nintendo has improved the image quality for DS games. For those not familiar, DS games do not perfectly fit the 3DS' resolution and must be stretched to compensate for the extra pixels. A blur filter was added to the games to keep the pixels from looking strange when stretched to the new resolution. The result was a mixed bag among gamers, some hating the loss in quality. Now it seems that the update has improved the picture quality on DS games. Gamers are now noticing that DS games played on 3DS seem to have superior color more akin to how they looked on a Lite or DSi, and that the blur filter has been improved making 2D assets noticeably smoother. It wasn't listed as an official feature on the update however.

On a personal note, I too have noticed a difference in quality after trying it myself. I've tested Mario & Luigi 3, Chrono Trigger, and Golden Sun Dark Dawn. In all three, i noticed an improvement in comparison to the older version of the 3DS firmware. The games now all seem to look clearer and smoother, with better color to boot. The text was especially noticeable. It seems considerably better, i can't really tell much difference between DS games played on 3DS or a normal DS anymore. Before the update, DS games looked SLIGHTLY worse when played on a 3DS. Now to me though, they look almost no different at all. More people here should test some DS games and see if they agree that there's an improvement. Please post your own experiences here if you do for further confirmation.[/p]



Source


----------



## indask8 (Jun 11, 2011)

I guess I will try once again, I especially remember my experience with pokemon black, it was really blurry, like what we got with a widescreened game boy game on the very first GBA.


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

If enough people come on and confirm this, i'll accept it as a legit news. If lots of people say there's no difference though, i'll just close this. I honestly think there's a noticeable improvement though, and i'm usually inclined to trust my eyes.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 11, 2011)

I only played Black on my 3DS. Time to check it out.


----------



## Opium (Jun 11, 2011)

I've noticed no difference. I doubt anything has been changed.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll try this later... Hmm but is it even possible to improve the graphics this way?


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 11, 2011)

hey, i just checked playing rocket slime, and yes, It did. It improved the graphics a bit.

edit: The pictures got sharpened up, its a bit blurry but not as blurry as before


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 11, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I'll try this later... Hmm but is it even possible to improve the graphics this way?




emulators on DS/DSi were able to improve their scaling in later versions. i dont see why nintendo cant update their scaling on their own device. 

i can also see why they would not list it as a feature because they dont want anyone misunderstanding and thinking 3DS has a lower quality display than DS/DSi


----------



## Fyrus (Jun 11, 2011)

I noticed a little bit of improvement, mostly in Radiant Historia since it's the game I used to play the most around the time of the update.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jun 11, 2011)

Definitely an improvement. I can see it on the menu of the Supercard.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't see a difference in some games but others look better.


----------



## skawo96 (Jun 11, 2011)

It seems true, although it would be neat if someone still had an unupdated 3DS to actually compare, since us seeing them better might be because of the power of imply.


----------



## Zorua (Jun 11, 2011)

Pearl definitely looks better with the update. I have an original copy of pearl and one on my acekard, I put the original one into my 3DS and the acekard into my DSiXl. They look almost identical, 3DS being the superior of them.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2011)

Well since it's being virtualized it's not like it'd be too hard for them to adjust the scaling.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 11, 2011)

There has to be at least one person on this site that hasn't updated their 3DS yet and can record a comparison video for us.


----------



## Thaddeus_Twain (Jun 11, 2011)

I was thinking a couple of days ago that DS games didn't look as bad as I remembered. I hadn't thought that the update could have improved something. I guess it's true then.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm going to call confirmation bias until we can see some comparison pics.


----------



## Thaddeus_Twain (Jun 11, 2011)

Prof. 9 said:
			
		

> I'm going to call confirmation bias until we can see some comparison pics.



And I'm going to call it confirmed. See, we can call it whatever we want. But really, it's better. Just experience it for yourself!


----------



## Snailface (Jun 11, 2011)

I have two 3DS's on different firmwares, I'll have macro screenshots in a few minutes.


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I have two 3DS's on different firmwares, I'll have macro screenshots in a few minutes.


Many thanks, very much appreciated!


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 11, 2011)

Found out my bro didn't update his 3DS, gonna take comparison pics.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 11, 2011)

Got to say, i hated the momment i put a DS game in the 3DS
I swore i never play DS games on it

I still will never play DS games on it!
cause to be honest, i don't see that much of a difference.

When play in DS mode (holding select) it's to small for me (comming from a DSi XL)


----------



## Snailface (Jun 11, 2011)

Here they are: Blue is 2.xxx Black is 1.xxx


Spoiler


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the screenshots as they're cammed, but it sort of looks like 2.x is a bit sharper and colors look richer. Since you can compare them without the cam quality, do you think there's an improvement Snailface?


----------



## emigre (Jun 11, 2011)

They look the same to me.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Here they are: Blue is 2.xxx Black is 1.xxx
> 
> 
> Spoiler


The images are a bit sharper but at the first look they seem negligible.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 11, 2011)

From those pics Snailface, it certainly does look a bit sharper and colored better. Or that might be the angle of the lens im looking through.

@Zekrom look at the water and trees on the bottom pic. See how it's sorta bright, and colors look a bit faded? Now look at the top pic, they're darker and sharper.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, I can see that the updated 3DS looks better but the pictures look the same becuase of my low quality camera. Here anyway: Mario Kart DS


Spoiler



Updated: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/23/dsc0016ud.jpg/
Old firmware: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/dsc0018pb.jpg/


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking at cam quality alone, the second is *much* brighter than the first. It is a fairly clear difference on my monitor. The picture quality on the actual 3DS screen is also better in the second picture.
Of course, I'm not overly sure which 3DS is which in the pictures. By the second, I mean the bottom. Probably not looking close enough to discern the two 3DS's from each other.

There is one thing that bothers me about SnailFace's pics though; he's playing in the normal DS screen size. I kind of want to see if the blur filter looks any better too.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe these are better:


Spoiler














v2.xxx is the second one


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, even from these screens i can somewhat tell the difference. I'd say this is pretty much confirmed, especially since we've got confirmation from people who have compared them firsthand with their own eyes. This is more than a rumor, i'll change the title.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 11, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Yeah, even from these screens i can somewhat tell the difference. I'd say this is pretty much confirmed, especially since we've got confirmation from people who have compared them firsthand with their own eyes. This is more than a rumor, i'll change the title.


yesh, I can confirm it.


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. It's great that Nintendo did this, i didn't expect them to actually improve the way DS games look on the system.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 11, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help guys. It's great that Nintendo did this, i didn't expect them to actually improve the way DS games look on the system.


Yeh, I cant believe the usually lazy Ninty listened to their fans request.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 11, 2011)

I hate to rain on anybodies parade, but after carefully looking the last 5 minutes, there is no difference. The color difference you see is because my black 3DS has a cooler color temperature, that's all.

I really want there to be a difference, but there isn't.

BTW-Doubt it makes a diff, but the black system is a rom -- the blue, a retail cart.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 11, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I hate to rain on anybodies parade, but after carefully looking the last 5 minutes, there is no difference. The color difference you see is because my black 3DS has a cooler color temperature, that's all.
> 
> I really want there to be a difference, but there isn't.


My brother and I have the same colour 3DS, both on the fifth Screen brightness and Power-Saving off, I can see that there is a slight difference in the quality.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 11, 2011)

Those two pics Snailface just posted look like 2.XX makes it clear and not as pixeled (if that makes sense). Like everything doesn't look as blocky around the edges.


----------



## Shugo Takahashi (Jun 11, 2011)

-snip-


----------



## damedus (Jun 11, 2011)

I actually put my suikoden game on the 3ds and I prefer how it looks on it than how it looks on my dsi or lite

Best looking- Worst looking
DSiXL-3ds-Dsi-Lite-DS

placed the game on all my consoles and I still prefer how it looks on my DSi XL, but after 2.0 update its looking better on the 3ds than it did prior to the update


----------



## Snailface (Jun 11, 2011)

This is definitive, I think.
v1 is first v2 is second


Spoiler


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, the XL is magical. If you have a large library of DS titles, I'd certainly pick one up. It's one piece of hardware that I wouldn't trade-in. As for the possible changes, I noticed something had changed after spending some time with Dragon Quest 9, but didn't think too hard about it and continued playing. But now, with all things considered, I think some minor tweaks were made. No complaints here, though - I just wish N released a changelog or something so that we'd know for sure lol.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 11, 2011)

Was wondering why Pokemon Black and White suddenly seemed clearer. Though my eyes were failing me


----------



## Shugo Takahashi (Jun 11, 2011)

-snip-


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 11, 2011)

I mean i thought my eyes were playing tricks on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and that i had just gotten used to it.


----------



## iceissocold (Jun 11, 2011)

Shugo Takahashi said:
			
		

> dgwillia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered that as well.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't see any difference in the comparison pics.


----------



## EJames2100 (Jun 11, 2011)

So how does a DS game look now when played on a 3DS compared to playing on a DSL or DSi ?


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 11, 2011)

I dont know why but I can browse through the items bag in Pokemon Black faster on the 3DS instead of the DS Lite, and I might test this soon.


----------



## iceissocold (Jun 11, 2011)

Playing PKMN Black Version and I can say for certain the pixel lines look much better on the sprites and buildings. Color wise it seems very negligible to before but its currently Night in the game so I'm going to wait to check during the Day.

Edit: I agree with a previous poster, Nintendo should give us some sort of change log. Would certainly make their customers happy.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was convincing my self that DS games dont look any worse or better on the 3DS, but seriously -.-
It looks horrible and the update doesnt change anything.


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

For a good way to compare, those of you who have two 3DSes that is- Boot a DS game on one of your systems and remove the cartridge during the game. It will freeze the game, but should still show the graphics. At least it did this for my retail copy of Chrono Trigger (not sure about flashcards or other games. Then you can just take the cartridge and insert it into your second system, get to the same point the other system froze on and compare the two images side by side to see which looks better. I don't have two 3DS systems, but i found out that you can remove the card and still have an image of the screen, so it should be easy to compare it to another screen.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll keep playing DS games on my DSi XL.
Even if Nintendo DID improve it a bit, it's still horrible to play DS on 3DS


----------



## Snailface (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, here's DQ9 using granville's freezing trick. Again I see no difference.
v1 is first, v2 is second


Spoiler


















Threw in a little verification in case some of you don't trust me.


----------



## indask8 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just tried pokemon white, Yes the graphic seems slightly better.

Other thing I noticed, now the "3D cartridge" icon is animated if you inserted a DSi game with an animated icon, on 1.0 it was static.

This feeling might also be a placebo effect, you know the 2.0 was going to improve many stuff so you believe the DS graphics are improved while they are not.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't tell the difference between the two. 
What I would prefer though, was if the 3D engine was able to render at the higher resolution, it shouldn't be a problem for Nintendo to do, plenty of emulators can render 3D scenes at different resolution to the original systems, N64 for example. They could even render the top screen in 3D without much trouble. They wont though, they'll keep using their current emulation method forever.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 11, 2011)

I wish they would allow an option to remove the smear filter. Sure, it would uncover screen stretching artifacts, but I think it would be a good trade-off. 

At least the screen would be crisp looking.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 11, 2011)

this is even more tempting for those without a ds to get a 3ds if they havent. how about the loading times? are they better?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking at that last pic, does the words seem brighter/sharper on the 3DS 2.0?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't see much difference in this latest pic.

The previous one (pearl?) it was more noticeable.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2011)

iceissocold said:
			
		

> Playing PKMN Black Version and I can say for certain the pixel lines look much better on the sprites and buildings. Color wise it seems very negligible to before but its currently Night in the game so I'm going to wait to check during the Day.
> *
> Edit: I agree with a previous poster, Nintendo should give us some sort of change log. Would certainly make their customers happy.*


IF Nintendo really did improve this and put it in a changelog for the 2.0 update, they would admit that it was bad when the 3DS launched which could scare off new customers. The big IF is because I can't see any difference in the screenshots. Anyways, I'll just keep playing DS games on my DSi.


----------



## chr0m (Jun 11, 2011)

It looks no better to me, still looks horrible.
I'll be sticking to my DSLite for DS games, it looks way better. Hell, even my old phat looks better than the 3DS for DS games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, I can confirm that Pokémon Diamond and Pearl both have richer colours and are slightly sharper.
I wonder why Nintendo didn't place this notable feature in the changelog?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2011)

chr0m said:
			
		

> It looks no better to me, still looks horrible.
> I'll be sticking to my DSLite for DS games, it looks way better. Hell, even my* old phat looks better *than the 3DS for DS games.


Come on now, it not that bad.


----------



## Langin (Jun 11, 2011)

Confirmed that Wario Ware Do it Yourself is GREAT. I can't take pics sorry but it looks nearly like the DS.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 11, 2011)

chr0m said:
			
		

> It looks no better to me, still looks horrible.
> I'll be sticking to my DSLite for DS games, it looks way better. Hell, even my old phat looks better than the 3DS for DS games.


I can't see any difference either. And listening to others I know who have a 3DS they are saying it still looks as rubbish as it did before the update.


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Jun 11, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And listening to others I know who have a 3DS they are saying it still looks as rubbish as it did before the update.


When folks hear about this tweak by nintendo,  they expect the bilinear-like image filtering to be turned completely off. Clearly(lol), filtering is still happening, but the tweaks that _were_ made seem to be more subtle than something like filtering being completely disabled.

EDIT: LOL, SUP Tinycartridge.


----------



## zombymario (Jun 11, 2011)

I didn't notice it. I must be blind


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm almost 100% sure that there was no change at all with the colors, resolution, and loading times.

From the day I got FFIV, I've been constantly comparing it with my other copy on the DS. It still has the same washed out look, same blurry filter, and the one on the DS seems to load scenes a bit faster (unless it's because of the flashcart).

It's the same.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think we can count this as fact until Nintendo confirm it themselves. From what I have seen and what Snailface has said from his own comparisons there is no difference, if Nintendo really did make the DS games look better I'm sure they would want the whole word to know about it :|
I'll change the title back to rumor until there is some *definitive* proof.


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 11, 2011)

In my opinion it actually looks better however... I noticed something strange in pokemon black (retail) When I get to the attack screen on the multi battle train in gear station. It lags like hell. Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Crig (Jun 11, 2011)

In my opinion, it definitely has been improved. I tried many games, and there are way less pixels than before. Pokemon, Mario, Golden sun, Infinite Space...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 11, 2011)

You sure you guys not imagining things?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2011)

The colors in HeartGold are much richer.  I mean almost annoyingly richer.  I'm sticking to my DSiXL for DS games, but Nintendo's progressing.  Eventually DS games will look better on the 3DS.


----------



## kakarott (Jun 11, 2011)

The only thing Nintendo might be able to improve upon is the washed out colors. They can't do anything about the blurry graphics when the game is upscaled. If you don't want it to be blurry, play the game in its native resolution.


----------



## RedJiggly (Jun 11, 2011)

For everybody who doesn't believe this yet. The game Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors really has way better graphics now. On the older version of the 3DS software, the intro looked like garbage.

I think that with the new update:
1. The colors are richer at some places.
2. They did something to make better anti-aliasing.


----------



## Alato (Jun 11, 2011)

I think it makes sense that they've improved the way the 3DS handles DS games, since as of the update you can play DSiWare games on your 3DS. They might of made changes so those games look better, and then that  had an effect on every DS-mode game the 3DS plays.


----------



## RodrigoCamilo (Jun 11, 2011)

I've tested and it's way better than the 1.0. I think They changed the resolution of the 3ds when in ds mode, they should add 3d emulation to ds games. It would be damn nice play mario 64 in 3d


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 11, 2011)

I tested several games and can't see any differences.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 11, 2011)

I tested like 15 original DS games and the all look like crap in stretched mode on 3DS
The all look on the 2.xx, like it was before on the 1.xx

I'll stick with my DSi XL for my DS/DSi games


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 11, 2011)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> I tested like 15 original DS games and the all look like crap in stretched mode on 3DS
> The all look on the 2.xx, like it was before on the 1.xx
> 
> I'll stick with my DSi XL for my DS/DSi games


Sadly, I only own Pokemon games lol.. and I tested out all of them, not any different to before.
Nintendo havent mentioned anything regarding improving DS games, I dont know what to believe..
Believing my eyes I guess


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Jun 11, 2011)

I want to Believe.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 11, 2011)

Whether they did improve it (I can see a slight color improvement), they did change at least one thing when dealing with DS games. When you press the Home button while playing a DS game, the menu shows up, but unlike before, you can now use the buttons (A and B) to confirm or cancel closing the game.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 11, 2011)

The only difference I can notice is between the Power-saving and non-Power-saving modes.
Unfortunately, Power-saving mode looks worse.


----------



## kakarott (Jun 11, 2011)

After trying Chrono Trigger, Contra 4 and Ghost Trick, I have to say that they've definitely improved the colors. Before this update the colors were washed out, which made the games look way worse than on a DSL/DSi. 

I only play DS games in their native resolution, so I can't say if they look better when stretched to fill the screen.


----------



## eyeball226 (Jun 11, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> I can't tell the difference between the two.
> What I would prefer though, was if the 3D engine was able to render at the higher resolution, it shouldn't be a problem for Nintendo to do, plenty of emulators can render 3D scenes at different resolution to the original systems, N64 for example. They could even render the top screen in 3D without much trouble. They wont though, they'll keep using their current emulation method forever.



Well... it's quite likely this is hardware support rather than software emulation. I'm pretty sure rendering at a higher resolution like you suggest requires software emulation (like the examples you list).


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Seriously though. Has anyone noticed any lag in retail DS games such as the multi battle screen in pokemon black? ill upload a vid later so you can see what i mean.


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I don't think we can count this as fact until Nintendo confirm it themselves. From what I have seen and what Snailface has said from his own comparisons there is no difference, if Nintendo really did make the DS games look better I'm sure they would want the whole word to know about it :|
> I'll change the title back to rumor until there is some *definitive* proof.


As you wish, though Nintendo will never admit to doing such a thing or make any comment on the matter if it's true. So this will stay as rumor forever. They won't ever admit they look any worse at all in the first place. All you're going to get is the word of 3DS owners themselves. So far, the majority have definitely confirmed a noticeable difference.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 11, 2011)

I dunno, I haven't checked but prior to the update, the graphics quality of Dragon Quest 9: Sentinels of the Starry Skies looked like absolute shit on the 3DS. I will have to try it out and see.


----------



## granville (Jun 11, 2011)

I've noticed similar topics like this on both Gamefaqs and GoNintendo. Looks like more people are noticing a difference now. I definitely saw a difference personally.


----------



## eyeball226 (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't say I have noticed a difference, but (and I stress this) I can't say that I _don't_ see a difference.

I don't see a difference in the photos, but I have noticed that I have become more tolerant of the scaling. I used to start a DS game and go "eww", exit and start it without scaling (by holding start or select). More recently (after the update perhaps?) the scaling hasn't bothered me so much.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 11, 2011)

Another good game to test this on is Yugioh 2011 (or maybe any of the previous games).
Look at the text in particular, I know it changes a lot when you go from power-saving to non-power-saving.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 11, 2011)

Alright, I've sent Nintendo an email. Let's wait and see what they have to say about this.


----------



## DSDisco (Jun 11, 2011)

No argument here!


----------



## luke_c (Jun 12, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to me that more people are saying there's no difference at all, you can change the topic back if you want, I just don't want any members being misinformed :/


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 12, 2011)

i DO notice a difference on version 2.0.o2 system menu. i looked at some very small text that i remember having artifacts and now its much cleaner, but not perfect. 

it seems to have better color and more contrast on the new system menu.


when i first got the 3DS i thought DS games looked unacceptable. now i think i would sell my DSi if it wasnt an XL

EDIT: nintendo probably just gave the screens a minor color calibration change to boost color. perhaps the original settings were not that great to begin with and nintendo just didnt get it right until v2.0.0.2


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 12, 2011)

Eh, whatever you guys are seeing, I'm not. Pokemon Black looks exactly the same. It's probably just some placebo effect.


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Eh, whatever you guys are seeing, I'm not. Pokemon Black looks exactly the same. It's probably just some placebo effect.



you are a placebo effect! cuz everyone says pokemon looks like ass on 3DS before and after they update. other games look better but not teh pokemons


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Jun 12, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. Nintendo doesn't strike me as the type to release a detailed changelog. "Behind the scenes improvements" seems to suffice.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 12, 2011)

Alright, here is a close up to show that there is no difference in the actual displayed pixels.
Again, v1 is first pic, v2 is second
No difference.



Spoiler


----------



## machomuu (Jun 12, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Alright, here is a close up to show that there is no difference in the actual displayed pixels.
> Again, v1 is first pic, v2 is second
> No difference.
> 
> ...


Maybe it doesn't affect every game.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay, I'm done, no more pictures. The prosecution rests. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some people will believe, some people won't. It's up to them now.

Edit: Don't complain that it's blurry, it _is_ blurry. It always has been .


----------



## machomuu (Jun 12, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm done, no more pictures. The prosecution rests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one's the updated one?


----------



## Snailface (Jun 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That's the point!*


----------



## machomuu (Jun 12, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I see a difference, which one is the updated one.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm done, no more pictures. The prosecution rests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the 2.0 the first one?


Either way, one seem darker...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 12, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm thinking.  It looks sharper and brighter.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 12, 2011)

v2 is the second one.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 12, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> v2 is the second one.


That's interesting.  I guess it affects different games differently, then.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> v2 is the second one.


I guess it is my eyes... 

Unless it meant to be darker...


----------



## Snailface (Jun 12, 2011)

Just curious people, what games are people alleging to look better? Can't test tonight any more but I'll do them soon.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 12, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Just curious people, what games are people alleging to look better? Can't test tonight any more but I'll do them soon.


Some people say Pokemon Black looks better.  I'm saying Heartgold looks better.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 12, 2011)

I have to agree with this 'rumor'. I've tried it and DS games look a HEAP better. The colour is fixed, and it looks sharper. I can barely tell a difference now between my DSi and my 3DS.


----------



## iceissocold (Jun 12, 2011)

You really can't see the difference in those pictures? Notice how the outlines in the sprite stand out more compared to the other?


----------



## granville (Jun 12, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Just curious people, what games are people alleging to look better? Can't test tonight any more but I'll do them soon.


I've tested 3 games- Chrono Trigger, Golden Sun Dark Dawn, and Mario & Luigi Bowser's Inside Story. All three show a noticeable improvement in color and sharpness. The text and backgrounds of Chrono Trigger seems less blurry and the text is easier to read. Golden Sun looks less grainy, and again the text is easier to read. Mario & Luigi 3 is smoother overall, much closer to a DS Lite or DSi IMO.

I can't imagine that my brain is having some sort of placebo effect. That sort of stuff has never been known to affect me. I can't compare two systems side by side like some people here, but i can say that i'm finding games considerably superior in terms of graphics now than before. Maybe it depends on the 3DS or the update, or the game. I don't know. Not trying to justify anything or create any sort of false info, this is honest to god the way it seems to me.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have failed to see a difference between pokemon black on my dsi, 3ds and 3ds after the update. Whatever problem is, it is only effecting a few people's 3ds. My bet there is some kind of programing error in some of the 3DS' CPU.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 14, 2011)

I fail to see the difference between those screen shots, nor can I tell anything on my own 3DS.

Has anyone even thought to contact Nintendo? Surely they wouldn't have a problem saying if they updated the display of DS games or not.


----------



## eyeball226 (Jun 14, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> I have failed to see a difference between pokemon black on my dsi, 3ds and 3ds after the update. Whatever problem is, it is only effecting a few people's 3ds. My bet there is some kind of programing error in some of the 3DS' CPU.



No, I don't think anyone is complaining of a problem. 
And there is a big difference between a DS game running on a DSi and on a 3DS (even if you can't see it).


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 14, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> I fail to see the difference between those screen shots, nor can I tell anything on my own 3DS.
> 
> Has anyone even thought to contact Nintendo? Surely they wouldn't have a problem saying if they updated the display of DS games or not.


The difference is pretty noticeable.. Its just you lol.

I want to ask, sometimes if you close a app on return to home, does it take REALLY LONG?
Sometimes it returns to home immediately but other times it takes definetely longer than 30 seconds. It makes me think it crashed but then all the sudden returns to home -.-
Same thing happens when I switch of the 3DS.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jun 15, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> The difference is pretty noticeable.. Its just you lol.



Any difference in the two images can very easily be explained by the fact that they are photos taken of two different screens with a camera. All sortd of lighting changes can effect how the end photo looks, even a slight change in camera angle.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah maybe.
anyone with the same issue as this?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I want to ask, sometimes if you close a app on return to home, does it take REALLY LONG?
> Sometimes it returns to home immediately but other times it takes definetely longer than 30 seconds. It makes me think it crashed but then all the sudden returns to home -.-
> Same thing happens when I switch of the 3DS.


----------



## WolfSpider (Jun 16, 2011)

At first it looked more better(because I wanted it to) but after looking at it after awhile it looked the same as it did before the update. I might be more better but I'm not noticing it.


----------



## Thaddeus_Twain (Jun 17, 2011)

WolfSpider said:
			
		

> At first it looked more better(because I wanted it to) but after looking at it after awhile it looked the same as it did before the update. I might be more better but I'm not noticing it.



Stop saying "more better" please.


----------



## Briadark (Jul 1, 2011)

Pokemon game's are blury with the 1.XX and the 2.XX.
But with game's such as Mario Kart, Room the main Building , Art acedemy .etc it looks a lot better.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 1, 2011)

Briadark said:
			
		

> Pokemon game's are blury with the 1.XX and the 2.XX.
> But with game's such as Mario Kart, Room the main Building , Art acedemy .etc it looks a lot better.


It's mostly my Pokemon games that look better after the update.


----------

